# RAID in Linux



## Zemfik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a question for anyone using integrated RAID under Linux - will the SB600 SATA RAID work?

Setting up rig 1 below and want to use x64 Linux (pref. Ubuntu or Suse) to Fold SMP's but want to have:
- IDE DVD RW
- SATA II 160 Gb boot drive (SATA port 1)
- 2x SATA 160Gb data drives (SATA port 2 & 3) = RAID 0

I have only test this rig with DVD and boot disk in IDE mode. Question is if I change SATA mode to RAID will it work?
Should I rather use a PCIe SATA RAID card such as Promise or Adaptec for the RAID disks - linux support is a bit patchy too??


----------



## btarunr (Feb 24, 2008)

Get yourself the SB600 Linux RAID driver here: http://wwwd.amd.com/AMD/SReleaseF.n...-BitRAIDDriversv2.5.1540.17~SB600~RedHatLinux

Agree to that license agreement and you will be taken to the driver page.

Since you've not mentioned which flavour of Linux you're using, I pointed out to the RedHat driver which looks to be very generic to me. In the drive partitioning page of Anaconda, you could specify the driver or since you're not booting from the RAID volume, you can install the OS first and then compile/install driver for the RAID volume after the OS install. 

2. Yes it should work. Yes you could use any popular RAID controller from LHA/Promise/Adaptec etc.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 24, 2008)

And oh...here's a useful read from Ubuntu Forums:

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-532142.html


----------

